# Best fish breading?



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

What is your favorite type of breading for fish, store bought or homemade??? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm partial to beer batter, drakes pretty good.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

ditto on the drakes i,ve used it for yrs..


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

shore lunch..........


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Homade using equal parts of Zaterans, seasoned flour and the bread crumbs you prefer.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

For a wet batter, mix Bisquick, salt, pepper, seasoned salt, (any other seasons you like) and milk to a consistency a wee bit thinner than pancake batter. Then add beer to thin it down a little further. As it thickens while you cook, a little dribble of beer will keep it thin. The result is a nice light, crispy breading.

For something extra thick, try a dry breading. Mix flour and seasonings (see above) in bowl. Roll the meat in the flower. In another bowl, have melted butter or beaten eggs. Roll the flowered meat in the butter or egg, back to the flour mixture and repeat. I usually use this on chicken, pork, or beef. I also like to add a little powdered sugar to the mix for chicken.

Joe


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Club crackers, or crumpled up pork rinds.

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Andy's Red


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Had some cajun Crappie the other night...
1 part cornmeal, 2 parts flour, a little red pepper, some creole(catchatores is good) seasoning. Egg wash and roll.
Dip them in a mayo tabasco mix.... good stuff.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Fryin magic


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have had Andy's, shore lunch, and frying magic all are good. Frying magic reminds me of fried chicken I feel it over powers the fish. Andy's is my favorite of the three. I have tried various recipes over the last season since I started keeping more fish. I have yet to determine my "go to" breading wether it be store bought or homemade. The primary fish I keep are channels, gills, perch, and crappie. 

Thanks for the input guys!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

jlami said:


> Club crackers, or crumpled up pork rinds.
> 
> http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


just hearing that makes my heart want to escape my chest. 

ive had shore lunch. thats pretty good. otherwise, i just make my own at home.
now that you mention it, i need some cornmeal. ive got alot of fish that needs to be cooked.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Drakes for beer batter and zatarains for dry mix


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

shore lunch.cajun spice on catfish fillets is great.good on pork too!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> just hearing that makes my heart want to escape my chest.


Don't knock it until you try it...

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

jlami said:


> Don't knock it until you try it...
> 
> http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I don't think johnny was knocking it but trying to say his heart was beating hard in anticipation of a tasty fried fish dinner.
He took a good deal of criticism a few posts back and rode it out like a man so lets cut him some slack.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just a seasoned flour. Flour,Salt,Pepper lightly covered and deep fried. Otherwise plain with salt,pepper and a touch of butter. Save the batter and stuff for the strong store bought fish to hide the taste.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

plain old zesta saltine crackers, crushed up...cheap and deeelicious!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

tadluvadd said:


> shore lunch.cajun spice on catfish fillets is great.good on pork too!


+1..Ive tried the shore lunch brand , cajun one is excellent!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i was half joking. i might buy a pack and try it out. 

i have experienced lots of critcism from various forums and have been doing so since the 6th grade. it got better as i got older and gained more exp from being cornered and proven wrong so many times. probably why i can hold my own when stuff goes wrong.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Rinse fillets and pat dry w/paper towels. Dredge fillets in seasoned flower then dip in an egg wash (beaten egg, or egg beaters, thinned w/a little milk or beer). Then dump fillets in a gallon zip loc bag with seasoned crumbs of some kind. I like Old Bay seasoning, but have even used a dry rub for chicken in a pinch. The crumbs have been made from regular bread crumbs, saltines, club crackers, ritz crackers, corn flakes and rice krispies (yum!). Fry in hot oil or crisco. Meal fit for a king!


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Panko breadcrumbs & parmesan cheese seasoned to taste. Dip fillets in flour & shake excess off, then eggwash, then panko & parm...pan or deep fry.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pikekilla (Aug 28, 2012)

Cracker meal made at home from saltines. Dredge in beer thinned egg wash roll in cracker meal, flash fry in crisco or lard (makes a big difference). Dont over cook, just let it get golden brown..


----------



## Bassturd84 (Feb 16, 2012)

Shore lunch cajun style my favorite store bought. If you have a really strong fish try dipping in egg and then crushed Captain Crunch. May sound to sweet, but I tried it w/ a large bass that swallowed the hook & it was amazing.


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> Rinse fillets and pat dry w/paper towels. Dredge fillets in seasoned flower then dip in an egg wash (beaten egg, or egg beaters, thinned w/a little milk or beer). Then dump fillets in a gallon zip loc bag with seasoned crumbs of some kind. I like Old Bay seasoning, but have even used a dry rub for chicken in a pinch. The crumbs have been made from regular bread crumbs, saltines, club crackers, ritz crackers, corn flakes and rice krispies (yum!). Fry in hot oil or crisco. Meal fit for a king!


Old Bay makes everything right....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eye Tamer (Apr 29, 2012)

McCormicks batter and just add a can of beer for each pouch. Excellent stuff.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

A third vote for Andy's Red, its all I buy.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> I don't think johnny was knocking it but trying to say his heart was beating hard in anticipation of a tasty fried fish dinner.
> He took a good deal of criticism a few posts back and rode it out like a man so lets cut him some slack.


Oh, not giving him a hard time at all, I took it more as saying the thought of frying pork rinds for a second time sound like a heart attack waiting to happen. Lol

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i was half joking. i might buy a pack and try it out.
> 
> i have experienced lots of critcism from various forums and have been doing so since the 6th grade. it got better as i got older and gained more exp from being cornered and proven wrong so many times. probably why i can hold my own when stuff goes wrong.


You're good stud, I'm still not hugging my roadkill though. Lol I felt like you were commenting on how unhealthy it sounds.

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Zaterains x 2

It has no flour just cornmeal.great for anyone alergic to flour


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Now I will note that if I'm doing walleye I just leave it to the wife... She has a recipe for honey crusted walleye that'll make you tuck some in the corner of your mouth for later!

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hause Autry original. For the longest time I could only find it down south when we went to the outer banks. Now you can buy it at walmart. If I can't find that I buy Andy's 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

has no one on here ever used Young's batter? it is THEBOMB.COM! 
lol i like drakes too but my family grew up next door to the youngs and i always feel compelled to use the mix


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Crushed up ritz crackers with salt and pepper.......its awesome!!!!!


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

For walleye, I make a beer batter with Drakes; and for for Perch, I dip the filets in egg and shake them in a bag of Italian bread crumbs. mmmmmmmm, going to cook fish tonight.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Golden Dip milk and egg wash = Yummy! :G


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

cornmeal is a good breading choice, either dry or batter form. i have used cereals before when here wasn't enough left for another bowl, but just enough left to where you can't get yourself to pitch it.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Cornmeal is my favorite. Need a coarse ground meal (Quaker works) with garlic powder and red pepper to taste. Mayonase and sweet pickle relish for the tarter sauce.


----------



## Irishjim (Apr 22, 2005)

Young's fish & chicken breading, made in Toledo, Ohio. Started buying it when we went to Lake Erie fishing and the cook at out favorite bar recommended it. Made with corn flour, spices that give it a little kick, and a few other ingredients.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Try Chuck Wagon Onion Ring Mix. I get it from Giant Eagle. Pretty good.
Mix it with a light beer instead of water.


----------



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

Try Louisiana Fish Fry in the blue bag. It's awesome! They make 3 kinds, but the blue bag is seasoned perfect.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

beat some eggs crush up ritz crackers into powder dip in egg then in crackers and fry it.


----------



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

I use "fish n chips" batter, tastes alot like long john silvers. I also dip them in egg and coat with italian breadcrumbs. Try some pancake batter as well for something different. The cabelas seasonings are all good, I love the lemon pepper flavor.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I actually bought two kinds of the Louisiana brand breading. I got one with lemon which I used over the weekend and it was very good. Ranger is the blue bag the one with a catfish on the front? If so that is the other one I got, I haven't tried that one yet.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Home made mix. Equal parts drakes,cornmeal, and cracker crumbs. With a liberal amount of that tony chacheries cajun seasoning. Comes out very crispy and tastes great. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Last night I did an egg wash tossed in bisquick, garlic, onion, cayenne pepper, and a little brown sugar. Spritzed it with spray butter before baking... I called my mom and hung up on her it was soo darn good! 

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

Slab, It is the one with a catfish on the bag. I have been using it for almost 15 years now and it's sometimes hard to find.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok great I cannot wait to try it! I got it at gander mountain in canton this past weekend. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Shore lunch good, cornmeal, oh, does anyone like the Bass Pro Shop breading, I actually like it also.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

For store bought, Zatarains is really good. I dredge in lightly seasoned flour, then instead of egg wash, I use buttermilk with an egg beaten in, then into the Zatarains. The buttermilk transforms the breading into something totally different than egg wash. It gives the fish an extra tanginess.

I use the same program with finely ground cracker crumbs too. Same deal with the buttermilk... it just makes it better.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

For Crappie,and Bluegill.I like a light Panko Breading and Crisco.The Crisco is Refined and doesn't leave that Fried fish smell ( which can be mouth watering)All through the house.Both of these don't cover the delicate Taste of these light fish.But after a few Cold ones what does it matter any way.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

My favorite way is to soak the Fillets in an egg/milk mixture - drain - and then coat the Fish with 4C Seasoned Bread Crumbs - then Deep Fry.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Young's all purpose breading here also


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have different favorite breadings I use but try this. What ever breading you choose try soaking the fillets in Mt. Dew, or in my case I use 7-UP, for a few hrs. after thawed and then pat them dry don't rinse, then do your breading thing and fry however. I read this on another forum last year and tried it. It really did make a difference. works wonders on a stronger fish but I used it on some crappie and it was super. It does not make this fish sweet like you might think but it gives it a lighter more less of a strong fish taste, just give it a try.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Lately I just put some sea salt and black pepper on the fish, then dust the fish lightly with flour or corn starch so it crisps up well in the pan. But I actually like the taste of fish, so that's just me.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## senoy (Feb 3, 2013)

My lazy man's breading of choice is Legendary Northwoods. I think it's fairly solid all things considered.

I also like to do normal FEB frying (flour, egg, breadcrumbs)

For guests, I use whole recipes. I'll take a whole walleye(or HSB), gut it, scale it, cut out its gills and most of the fins (I'll sometimes keep the dorsal fin on wallies just for looks.) Then take some olive oil, put it in a big oven safe frying pan, heat it up and cut up some red and green peppers (You could put in onions as well, but I'm not a fan.) When they begin to soften, add garlic and thyme and brown it. Then add maybe 1/2 cup of some cheap, sweet Riesling and stir well. Add a cup of fish stock (You can make fish stock by boiling fish heads and bones in water with a bit of white wine-again, I like cheap Rieslings. Some people spice it. When I do, I usually use salt, pepper and thyme. You can freeze this for later use. If you need more details, give me a yell.)--also, if you don't feel like bothering with fish stock, chicken broth will work. Boil the mixture for a bit. Then put the fish into the mixture along with about two cups of diced potatoes and put them in a 400 degree oven, basting the fish. Bake it for about half an hour and baste it every ten minutes or so. When you're done, move the fish carefully to a baking pan and broil it for just a few minutes until the skin browns (be really careful with this step, it's very easy to burn.) Serve with the potatoes and peppers. I like this recipe for wildlife dinners since people get to see what they're eating.

This year though, I found a really fancy yellow perch recipe that I want to try that involves the egg sac from gravid females wrapped in bacon, sauteed and then stuffed back in the fish and then baked in bacon grease, thyme, wine, chives and lemon juice.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Senoy bit sound absolutely amazing. Each recipe sounds like something out of a five star restaurant! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BUCK6060 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ritz crackers with buttermilk wash.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

senoy said:


> My lazy man's breading of choice is Legendary Northwoods. I think it's fairly solid all things considered.
> 
> I also like to do normal FEB frying (flour, egg, breadcrumbs)
> 
> ...


Christ that all sounds amazing.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

i saw larry the cable guy beer batter mix at marc's today. it must be pretty new, or nobody has tried it yet since i haven't seen it mentioned. may have to try just for curiousity sake.
here is something i have found that helps reduce the fried fish smell - the exhaust fan on your stove. someone suggested trying it and i did, have little if any fried fish smell.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Due to a recent medical issue i'm on a gluten free diet forever...No bread, breading, or anything with wheat products. I tried store bought gluten free breading but it was pretty bad. any idea's? Also, and this one hurts, NO BEER. I do make walleye on the grill and also bake it but I really miss breaded.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Drakes,milk,and egg to a pancake texture.Deepfried in peanut oil. I tried a dry batter but it smoked my oil.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Drakes But do not make a batter ! Dont like heavy coating ! Just rinse fish pat dry throw in a zipplock bag with drakes shake take out and let set on plate for drakes to set then Deep fry ! THE BEST !

I cannot tell ya how many 5# bags I go thru in a year ?

Have fish frys at lake place and cook for hours ! So easy !


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Rizzman the Louisiana brand are gluten free!!!!! And the one I have tried so far was very good. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bigeye1 said:


> Hause Autry original. For the longest time I could only find it down south when we went to the outer banks. Now you can buy it at walmart. If I can't find that I buy Andy's
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Best store bought breaking for frog legs ever, but make sure to get the Cajun... Woooooweeeee! I garenteee..


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

AP flour, baking soda, salt, pepper, and garlic powder...add water and go to the deep fryer...

I also like the taste of fish...

I honestly prefer to pan fry with just egg wash and panko, or bake in the over pat fish dry add olive oil, little butter, garlic and 400 degrees for like 12min....


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

not totally sure of her process I think it is dry the fillets, then flour with some everglades seasoning mixed in the flour (the seasoning is from Glades county florida) dredge through egg and then cover with crushed up saltines with some peaces the size of a nickel most alot smaller with more everglades sprinkled in. Dropped into butter flavored Crisco. The unfortunate healthy version is squeeze a lemon over top then sprinkle with everglades seasoning, bake on a cookie sheet. not as good but very easy and throw the foil out from the cookie sheet for clean up. I have some crappie I caught monday on ice in the fridge think ill do the health version right now.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Slab assassin 55 said:


> Rizzman the Louisiana brand are gluten free!!!!! And the one I have tried so far was very good.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Great thanks, will give it a try.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Quarter pan already gone

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

I am on a low carbohydrate diet, so the "pork rind" thing I am going to try. Sounds good pan fried in olive oil.

Before though favorites are McCormick's "Fish and Chips" mix made into a batter, or fillets dusted in the mix and pan fried.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Drakes and beer for a wet batter. Andy's Red for my dry batter. Most of my family likes the beer batter, but I like Andy's Red better. Give me some cheeks, Andy's Red and some tobasco, and I'm set for a while! With beer on the side


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Here are 2 ideas that are a little "different" that we use at the restaurant, and they sell well, for more money than they should - lol !

Corn Flakes + Dried, Shredded Coconut, little Salt n Pepper.... pulse it in a food processor. For this one, you'll wanna use a "standard breading procedure". its drier and wont stick directly like the next one.

Kettle chips +Parmesan Cheese,+ Fresh Parsley, little white pepper... Add enough parm cheese to make the mixture "clump" together when u squeeze it.. like snow does. You can spray the fish with a little "pam" spray and press the coating right onto the fish, and bake it in the oven.

We use the first one for our shrimp and tilapia, and the second for our Walleye. 

Standard Breading PRocedure : Pat fish or meat dry, and dredge in seasoned flour. Dip into an eggwash (beaten egg with a bit of milk or water in it ), then coat with the coating mix, making sure to press the meat or fish into the mix for good coverage. 

Tip : season everything, your fish, your eggwash, your flour- even if its just a little salt n pepper ..... it makes a huge difference ! happy frying !


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

little extra tidbit of info.... use Canola Oil to fry your fish instead of Olive oil. Canola adds NO Flavor, unlike Olive Oil which can impart a funny taste on some foods like fish. ALSO, Olive OIL breaks down faster under higher heat, and has a low smoke point. As the oil breaks down, it will get bitter, rancid, and taste horrible - ruining your end product. Canola oil is also significantly CHEAPER than olive oil 

Canola oil is one of the healthiest oils that you can use, aside from reg olive oil, and E.V.O.O. Olive Oil is best for cooking veggies, making dipping oils, drizzling over cooked foods, and making salad dressings.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Uou can use Corn starch instead of flour to dredge your fish, and you can then just fry that up as it is. Make sure you season your fish beforehand. Old Bay is nice when you're in a hurry. Corn starch is gluten free - no wheat products in it, and it gives a real crisp texture too. You can also use Corn Flakes, or Rice Chex, and crush them down to make a "dry breading" to coat your fish in. Potato chips work well too, and they're gluten free (no wheat , just make sure to read the packaging for weird or unusual additives) 

feel free to PM me or even email if you'd like... I can try to help you with whatever questions you have re: diet and gluten free - I work as a chef and have some experience in cooking for special diets and conditions. [email protected] Goodluck


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

I am a big fan of *Fry Magic*.....simple and tasty!

*Crushed Ritz crackers *isn't bad either!


----------



## glbags (May 7, 2009)

Crushed ritz crackers--NOTHING BETTER! dip in flour then egg then ritz!
Everything tastes better on a ritz


----------



## troutdude (Jul 28, 2008)

rizzman said:


> Due to a recent medical issue i'm on a gluten free diet forever...No bread, breading, or anything with wheat products. I tried store bought gluten free breading but it was pretty bad. any idea's? Also, and this one hurts, NO BEER. I do make walleye on the grill and also bake it but I really miss breaded.


I've got the perfect thing for you. Take Rice Chex and crush them up. Mix in some Old Bay or other seasonings and some salt. Dip the fish in cold water or use an egg bath before breading. Nice and crispy texture.

IMO, most homeade or store-bought breadings I've tried seem bland and not very crispy. Very different from a restaurant offering.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I Also eat gluten free. Some of the ideas on here sound great and I can't wait to try them this spring. 

Last year I just coated in coconut flour and fried. Pretty good but you do have to like the coconut taste. Is awesome as chicken nuggets 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

troutdude said:


> I've got the perfect thing for you. Take Rice Chex and crush them up. Mix in some Old Bay or other seasonings and some salt. Dip the fish in cold water or use an egg bath before breading. Nice and crispy texture.
> 
> IMO, most homeade or store-bought breadings I've tried seem bland and not very crispy. Very different from a restaurant offering.


Now that one sounds good, will give it a try. With any luck I will have fresh walleye on fri.  Thanks


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Hfish said:


> I am on a low carbohydrate diet, so the "pork rind" thing I am going to try. Sounds good pan fried in olive oil.
> 
> Before though favorites are McCormick's "Fish and Chips" mix made into a batter, or fillets dusted in the mix and pan fried.


That is how I got turned on to it, my step dad lost 80lbs on adkins and that is what he used for fried chicken.

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## senoy (Feb 3, 2013)

I was thinking about this thread and had a walleye that I needed to cook, so I made the Walleye Basquaise recipe I mentioned earlier this evening. Here's a pic of how it turns out.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

jlami said:


> Club crackers, or crumpled up pork rinds.
> 
> http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


Homemade is cheaper and you get your seasoning. Pork rinds sounds really good, I'll have to give that one a go.

Flour, seasoned salt and peppers, ground chipoltle powder. Sometimes add beer for a lighter batter.

Corn meal when skillet frying (with seasoning).


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Cabela's Cajun mix is really good and what I prefer these days. To me it has the perfect texture and taste. It may be a disappointment for true cajun lovers, as it's a bit on the tame side.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I like shore lunch and Andys!


----------

